# Elkhart



## Cricket Beard




----------



## Faircatch

Cricket Beard said:


> View attachment 37500
> View attachment 37500


----------



## Faircatch

In the Toledo area, was out in the rain. Nothing here yet. That means we’re getting close!


----------



## Jon Stallman

Found Friday 4/9, let them grow and picked last night 4/13. Elkhart County, just west of Middlebury, IN


----------

